# slight tear in groin area



## mistah187 (Mar 15, 2013)

like the title says tore my groin a week ago. it is a little different from any injury i have had before. there is little to no pain, but after about 2 days there was heavy bruising. i worked legs today. went pretty light on all my multi joint movements. but my single joint movements where about the same. anyone ever had something similar?


----------



## trim (Mar 15, 2013)

I had a slight tear/hurnea in my groin about 8years ago from doing deadlifts sumo style.  Bad form was probably the problem for why it happened.  I saw a hurnea specialist, and he had me stop lifting for about 2 months to let things heal.  The hurnea was very small and healed on its own, but I have one hell of a stretch mark on my inner thigh still.  What did you do to cause the injury?


----------



## losieloos (Mar 15, 2013)

Never, good luck on recovery tho.


----------



## Jada (Mar 15, 2013)

That fkin sucks , ouch! Wish u speedy recovery


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 15, 2013)

Check your estro levels. If you have a tear in your groin, a vagina may be forming.


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 15, 2013)

lol bw. i was on leg press when the injury happened. came down nice and slow and when i went to push my knee shot out to the right and my hips came on through. it was weird. and like i said the wierdest part is there is little to no pain just a hell of a bruise.


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 17, 2013)

Slight tear in groin area?
..................................................... "That's what she said!"


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 17, 2013)

Best advice tho serious take 4-6 weeks off from training anything which will aggravate it.
Begin again lightly and go from there. That is what I do with injuries. They always bother me no matter what, how long im off .... til I start lifting again. Then I feel great. If I go too hard or lift way too much. That "injury" gives me a bit of warning before I proceed. LOL. Dr's? Meh never been too helpful ...

again just my .02
YMMV


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 17, 2013)

This is weird... I had a strained groin once (possible tear) and it hurt like a mofo so it is really weird that it doesnt hurt you.

I have a extremely high pain tolerance too but that thing bothered me. 

Got it playing football... hit the chest plate of the 350 pounder, pivot the hips, DRIVE his ass back... OUCH went the groin

Was a bitch to try and stretch out too...


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 17, 2013)

I know I think it's wired too. It hurts just not like it looks bad. I pulled my groin in a 100 m race once and it was one of the worst pains ever... But their was no bruising like this. I actually attempted to bowl tonight... Stupid idea now it is really bothering me.


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 17, 2013)

I've been pretty careful, and spend some time working the adductus tendon  with hundreds of reps twice a week.

Try some TB500.  It should help


----------

